# They are having fun in china.. 9 x XM-L



## taclightning (Oct 5, 2012)

9 x Cree XM-l :sick2:

I wonder how it actually preforms..... they seem to sell around 90$ so not actually budget lights.

Specs ​(Claimed) 



LED: 9 x CREE XM-L T6 LED
Luminous Flux: 11000 lumen (Maximum) (Yeah right)
5 switch Mode: High / Middle / Low / Strobe / Sos
Input Voltage:8.4-12.6V
Power Source: 
- Support 2 kinds of Battery 
- 3 x 18650 Rechargeable Battery 
- 3 x 26650 Rechargeable Battery
Perfect headlamp fit for outdoor sports, such as camping, traveling, hiking.
Dimensions: 
- With 2 different sizes 
- 253mm x 76.5mm(head diameter) x 39mm(body diameter) 
- 320mm x 76.5mm(head diameter) x 39mm(body diameter) (Add the Additional Tube )
Weight: 672g


----------



## AnAppleSnail (Oct 5, 2012)

taclightning said:


> 9 x Cree XM-l :sick2:
> 
> I wonder how it actually preforms..... they seem to sell around 90$ so not actually budget lights.
> 
> ...



I wouldn't run an XP-G past about 3A (10W, 1000 lumen cold). That said, they'll be requiring 100W plus driver waste from the cells. If they're in series, that's "only" ten amps from the batteries. What in the world does 'Perfect headlamp fit' mean?


----------



## moozooh (Oct 5, 2012)

taclightning said:


> Perfect headlamp fit for outdoor sports, such as camping, traveling, hiking.



Oh lord, this is some gold stuff! 

I'd imagine the actual output be exactly half of what was claimed. Gotta love the strobe on this one.


----------



## ZRXBILL (Oct 5, 2012)

moozooh said:


> Oh lord, this is some gold stuff!
> 
> I'd imagine the actual output be exactly half of what was claimed. Gotta love the strobe on this one.




Even 1/2 would still be 5500 lumens.


----------



## taclightning (Oct 5, 2012)

> What in the world does 'Perfect headlamp fit' mean?



Well it's Chinese, it could also have said "Makes a happy headlight" - but who know, perhaps they put a clip on it in, and uses it as makeshift headlight, incredible considering it would be twice the size of the average chinese.


----------



## yliu (Oct 5, 2012)

3 cells is definitely not enough to drive all 9 XML chip at their maximum power.


----------



## Brasso (Oct 5, 2012)

"All your base are belong to us" :laughing:


----------



## nightshade (Oct 5, 2012)

Brasso said:


> "All your base are belong to us" :laughing:



:laughing: :thumbsup:


----------



## StarHalo (Oct 5, 2012)

Hm, just dump the body tube, put the head on a handle spotlight-style, make a box of nine IMRs with each direct driving its own emitter so there's no worry about so many cells in series/parallel, there's 6000+ lumens..


----------



## CYMac (Oct 5, 2012)

I hate to say this but even I am Chinese.... oh well.. truth be told - they ALWAYS play these kinds of games. I saw a few TRUSTFIRE/ULTRAFIRE crap on youtube before and they CLAIM to be like 3000 lumens, 1600 lumens with just ONE 18650 cell as well. Man.. when I saw that crappy light, it was like.......okay, try a Fenix or an Olight, you will now dump that rubbish out. It's so misleading! What kind of lumen measuring are they using in China nowadays? Isn't Jetbeam a China based company as well? How come there is such a huge difference!? 

Can't stand it.. Chinese lumens.. sigh..

I guess one day you will get 36x XM-L bulb in one pocket size light that runs one 3 AA batteries too, and it's sold for $25 dollars on the street in China.


----------



## shao.fu.tzer (Oct 6, 2012)

CYMac said:


> Can't stand it.. Chinese lumens.. sigh..



While I tend to agree with you wholeheartedly, luck was with me when I purchased one of those SkyRay 3 x XM-L lights a year or so ago. That thing is still impressive and probably the brightest light I own. I know I won the lotto on that one though... Now if someone would just pull the trigger on one of these monsters and give us some beamshots....



Brasso said:


> "All your base are belong to us" :laughing:



For great justice!!!


----------



## HighlanderNorth (Oct 6, 2012)

As to it not being a budget light, I'd say that any large aluminum light with 9 XM-L's for only $90 _ is _a budget light! I have lights with 1 XM-L that cost $95-$130, so when you factor in the cost of 9 XM-L's, then $90 certainly isnt a .lot of money....


----------



## vestureofblood (Oct 6, 2012)

Hmmm. Yes, as moozooh stated at best the output of this will be about 50% of the claim. Still bright, but they just threw on an extra 5000+ lumens for good measure LOL! An XML T6 on a pcb outputs around 620-640 lumens OTF driven @ 3A.

Another thing that deflates the claim ( or raises cause for great concern) is this.
- Support 2 kinds of Battery 
- 3 x 18650 Rechargeable Battery 

If all the emitters were driven to a full 3 amp that would be a draw of 9 amps per 18650. So unless you used IMR cells either they would not be fully driven or KABOOOM! is the result, Correct??

Never the less that is still a ton of light for the money. You cant buy the parts for that @ $90. I'd like to buy one for the host and reflector, make my own heat sink, and driver then see what happens.

Thanks for sharing Tac.


----------



## CarpentryHero (Oct 7, 2012)

The trustfire J18 claims 8000 lumens with 7 XML's. but reviews put it at 2400-2800 lumens. And there's a mod floating around on another site to get it up too 4800 lumens. I like my J18, got it for under $60 and worth every penny. Though I thought it was going to be the budget light with the most XML's for a little longer than two weeks oo:

My guess is this 9 XML light stock, will probably have about 3k lumens. Unless VestureOfBlood does a driver swap for you


----------



## taclightning (Oct 7, 2012)

> I'd like to buy one for the host and reflector, make my own heat sink, and driver then see what happens.



If you do, please post da monster. I have no understanding of how the different cells chemistry behave, nor do I have the faintest clue on how to make drivers, or even how many amps this and that draws. It could be a ton of fun though.


----------



## jmpaul320 (Oct 8, 2012)

Tempted to buy one and mod with kd boost driver.....


----------

